

Ron Conway Pledges to oust Senators - Cboardway
http://blog.sfgate.com/techchron/2013/04/17/ron-conway-pledges-to-oust-senators-who-rejected-background-checks/

======
coderaptor
“America should imagine, when they go to bed tonight, if they were a Sandy
Hook parent,” he said. “How betrayed would you feel if your kid was gunned
down and the U.S. Senate could care less?”

I'm not necessarily against the idea of more gun control (though I haven't
spent the time to analyze my beliefs on this in depth), but it seems Conway's
spewing just as much illogical rhetoric as the Senators are in his case
against them. I wish it were possible to stir passion in large groups of
people with sound logic instead of metaphorical and obviously overblown
imagery.

